# 1991 maxima gxe problems!!!



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi, i just changed the thermostat, temp sender & temp sensor. Car starts and runs fine now but it still is a little shaky and still feels like it wants to die out but once it warms up it drives fine.

also my hazard lights stopped working, I checked the fuses and they are all good. What else would cause the lhazard lights not to work, all other lights & turn signal are working.

last question is everytime i apply the brakes my lights dim, I checked the voltage and it 14.6v.


----------

